# Interresting read



## Resistance (19/6/18)

https://vapechemist.com/blogs/articles/the-vape-industry-is-thriving-but-small-businesses-are-dying

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/18)

Interesting indeed. I love what he says about passion and greed. Most, if not all vape shops started with passion being the driving force, things certainly have changed a lot in a very short space of time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Interesting indeed. I love what he says about passion and greed. Most, if not all vape shops started with passion being the driving force, things certainly have changed a lot in a very short space of time.


I would think so even the clone market is thriving through greed

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/18)

It's always the small businesses that suffer the most.


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

I feel the same although its not the same altogether..having a small business/micro business. The big guns take the cake.
Then there's the cheap guns.
Then theres the big guns employing the cheap guns
And only a few looking for that pre- 1900 Winchester classic that does the job right

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/18)

That was a pretty good read, thanks for sharing @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------

